
A JavaScript Runtime with Typescript support Using V8 6.8 and Go by Ryan Dahl - m90
https://github.com/ry/deno
======
elankeeran
Very excited about the project and you gave kind to explain about JavaScript
Runtime with Typescript in JSConf EU. But I missed the part why using GO.

------
TehShrike
This is exciting! I'm having flashbacks to Isaac Schlueter and "No":
[https://vimeo.com/56402326](https://vimeo.com/56402326)

